# 350 legend vs hog



## Kestas69 (Feb 28, 2021)

60-70 yards shot. 170 gr Hornady. Head shot dropped him down. Second shot to the rib cage  just to see what it will do. Went through without out problem. Love this round.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats ????


----------



## Railroader (Feb 28, 2021)

The little .350L just continues to impress, doesn't it...

Nice pig!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice.

Gonna soak him in a cooler for a while?


----------



## stonecreek (Feb 28, 2021)

Good shooting. No complaints on the 350 from me. Good hog right there.


----------



## Kestas69 (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Kestas69 (Feb 28, 2021)

Railroader said:


> The little .350L just continues to impress, doesn't it...
> 
> Nice pig!


Yes and yes! I love hunting with AR platform rifles and cannot say enough good words about this round.


----------



## Kestas69 (Feb 28, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Nice.
> 
> Gonna soak him in a cooler for a while?


Actually I did not. I just added a little vinegar to the water and soaked for about 5 minutes to draw the blood and smell if any out of the meat. Would like to hear more or better options from more experienced than me. How are you dealing with your meat?


----------



## sea trout (Feb 28, 2021)

That's great!!


----------



## Mattval (Feb 28, 2021)

Learn how to braise.
Or put the meat in the crock pot like roast


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 28, 2021)

Kestas69 said:


> Yes and yes! I love hunting with AR platform rifles and cannot say enough good words about this round.


It definitely outperforms my expectations of it.


----------



## jbogg (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice hog for sure.


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2021)

Kestas69 said:


> Actually I did not. I just added a little vinegar to the water and soaked for about 5 minutes to draw the blood and smell if any out of the meat. Would like to hear more or better options from more experienced than me. How are you dealing with your meat?


I usually keep mine on ice for a week or so with water drained off same way I do deer . Makes some of the best sausage I’ve ever had


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 1, 2021)

Kestas69 said:


> Actually I did not. I just added a little vinegar to the water and soaked for about 5 minutes to draw the blood and smell if any out of the meat. Would like to hear more or better options from more experienced than me. How are you dealing with your meat?


I keep it iced down in a cooler for a few days depending on what I have going on. 

If it is a rank pig I usually just leave them there.


----------



## Kestas69 (Mar 1, 2021)

Will try next time. Thanks guys


----------



## Rich M (Mar 1, 2021)

With the bullet weight, velocity, and limited expansion - the 350 Legend punches holes all the way thru every time.  I've been pretty pleased w mine.

BTW - that's a lotta bacon.


----------



## Kestas69 (Mar 1, 2021)

Rich M said:


> With the bullet weight, velocity, and limited expansion - the 350 Legend punches holes all the way thru every time.  I've been pretty pleased w mine.
> 
> BTW - that's a lotta bacon.



Or two exit holes  From my experience 170 gr Hornady sometimes brakes to two or more pieces. I have observed this on few occasions on deer. Like in this picture I shot this buck quartering towards. Strangely one piece of bullet exited close to entrance hole and destroyed the shoulder. Other piece damaged the heart end exited on the other side and I found third piece inside the deer.


----------



## furtaker (Mar 1, 2021)

I saw a little short barreled compact Savage Axis in 350L at Walmart the other day for a pretty cheap price. It kinda tempted me. Would make a great little pig rifle.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 1, 2021)

furtaker said:


> I saw a little short barreled compact Savage Axis in 350L at Walmart the other day for a pretty cheap price. It kinda tempted me. Would make a great little pig rifle.



Shoulda bought it!  I love mine.  Axis2 Youth with the accutrigger.  Bought it with Grandboys in mind, found out it is a sweet little truck gun, summit viper rifle, and walkabout weapon...There was a rebate when I got mine, and final cost was around $250 iirc..

NOTHING not to like about it.


----------



## furtaker (Mar 1, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Shoulda bought it!  I love mine.  Axis2 Youth with the accutrigger.  Bought it with Grandboys in mind, found out it is a sweet little truck gun, summit viper rifle, and walkabout weapon...There was a rebate when I got mine, and final cost was around $250 iirc..
> 
> NOTHING not to like about it.
> 
> View attachment 1069709


This one actually had a full sized stock but a very short barrel...looked around 16 inches. Had a scope on it too but not sure what kind it was.


----------



## Rich M (Mar 1, 2021)

Kestas69 said:


> Or two exit holes  From my experience 170 gr Hornady sometimes brakes to two or more pieces. I have observed this on few occasions on deer. Like in this picture I shot this buck quartering towards. Strangely one piece of bullet exited close to entrance hole and destroyed the shoulder. Other piece damaged the heart end exited on the other side and I found third piece inside the deer. View attachment 1069559View attachment 1069558View attachment 1069559View attachment 1069560View attachment 1069561View attachment 1069562


That's a pretty buck. 

Interesting w the interlock, they aren't a bad bullet, but wow did it fall apart for you.  Hit him in heavy part of shoulder? 

I shot 2 does at 30 and 50 yds w 165 gr ftx bullet, just 1 in and 1 out.   Wanting to see what it does at 200 yds.


----------



## stonecreek (Mar 1, 2021)

furtaker said:


> I saw a little short barreled compact Savage Axis in 350L at Walmart the other day for a pretty cheap price. It kinda tempted me. Would make a great little pig rifle.


And that’s how I ended up with mine! Fits a need, kind of like a carbine as it relates to length. Have taken one deer and a couple hogs with it. Like the 150 grain round with it.


----------



## Kestas69 (Mar 1, 2021)

Rich M said:


> That's a pretty buck.
> 
> Interesting w the interlock, they aren't a bad bullet, but wow did it fall apart for you.  Hit him in heavy part of shoulder?
> 
> I shot 2 does at 30 and 50 yds w 165 gr ftx bullet, just 1 in and 1 out.   Wanting to see what it does at 200 yds.



Shot him to the left side of his chest. I found fragments of the bullet on couple other occasions with exit hole present, but it always big chunk, not small pieces and some kind like this performance. Didn’t shoot anything past 100 yards yet.


----------



## Rich M (Mar 2, 2021)

Kestas69 said:


> Shot him to the left side of his chest. I found fragments of the bullet on couple other occasions with exit hole present, but it always big chunk, not small pieces and some kind like this performance. Didn’t shoot anything past 100 yards yet.



Gotta say it is not what you'd expect from a 170 gr soft point at 2200 +/- fps.  Should not fragment but you can't argue with the results.

I've also got a couple Fury bullets - 158 gr and 170 gr weights.  Trying these cause they expand down to 1200 fps.  Didn't want to worry about underperformance at say 250 yards - my rifle shoots great at 250.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 2, 2021)

I love my 350. It took a number of deer during the season and none took a step. I have the little short Savage Axis. Threw in a MCarbo trigger spring and she is money!


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 15, 2021)

It's a  cool caliber but if I'm hunting with an AR I would choose a 6.5 Grendel or 300BLK first.


----------



## Kestas69 (Mar 16, 2021)

tracker12 said:


> It's a  cool caliber but if I'm hunting with an AR I would choose a 6.5 Grendel or 300BLK first.


Just wondering if you are not hunting 300blk suppressed would you still choose it over 350 legend and why?


----------



## Kestas69 (Mar 16, 2021)

Maybe more knowledgeable guys than me will chime in on this.

According to chuckhawks.com

350 legend, Winchester 150gr EP 

Muzzle-2225 fps/1649 ft. lbs
100 yards-1877 fps/1174 ft. lbs
200 yards-1569 fps/820 ft. lbs
250 yards-2022 fps/683 ft. lbs
Killing Power Score (KPS) at 100 yards=19.7 KPS at 205 yards=13.5


300 BLK, Winchester 150gr EP 

Muzzle-1900 fps/1203 ft. lbs
100 yards-1717 fps/972 ft. lbs
200 yards-1549 fps/799 ft. lbs
250 yards-1471 fps/721 ft. lbs
Killing Power Score (KPS) at 100 yards=16.5 KPS at 190yards=13.7

Looks like very similar performance to me.


----------



## tcward (Mar 20, 2021)

Kestas69 said:


> Maybe more knowledgeable guys than me will chime in on this.
> 
> According to chuckhawks.com
> 
> ...


The 350 150 gr Deer Season is more in the 2300-2350 FPS range and energy is closer to 1800. 300blk is a fun range gun but given the choice I’ll take the 350 all day for hunting.


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 24, 2021)

Kestas69 said:


> Just wondering if you are not hunting 300blk suppressed would you still choose it over 350 legend and why?


I do not hunt a suppressed gun so choose the Grendel. Suppressed Bkl is the logical choice if want it quiet


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 2, 2021)

I went hunting last night. 350 legend 40-50 yards shot. That’s what usually happens after neck shot.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 2, 2021)

did you get the eyes in the bushes on the way back to the downed pig too?   about :38


----------



## Railroader (Jun 2, 2021)

And the little .350 continues to impress...


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 2, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> did you get the eyes in the bushes on the way back to the downed pig too?   about :38


I thought I saw one pig going down and another was squealing after the shot. I looked around through my thermal monocular from the stand but didn’t see any. Was short on time so didn’t spend time looking around. I checked video at home and was going back to those eyes over and over again trying to figure out where she was downed. Somebody was eating good today


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 2, 2021)

Railroader said:


> And the little .350 continues to impress...


Yes sir. Little 350  on not so little boar for your enjoyment if you like.


----------



## Kestas69 (Aug 30, 2021)

Saturday night something happened I  have never seen before. I was watching this hog on thermal sneaking on two does under the feeder. Usually deer leaves before the hogs come in. Not this time. This hog was able to get close and charged the last 20 or so yards like a tank. Scared them pretty good 
Wanted to try Winchester 180gr instead Hornady 170gr this time. Worked good on head shot. Next time will go for usual neck shot.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 3, 2021)

Kestas69 said:


> Just wondering if you are not hunting 300blk suppressed would you still choose it over 350 legend and why?


Right. I would pick 6.8spc, 350, or 450 over any of those in an AR. 6.8 performs pretty much evenly with 6.5 grendel at practical ranges, and doesn’t require a long barrel to do it. 350 and 450 both out perform 300blk too. I have a 300blk, but it’s a suppressed range toy.


----------

